# Odin



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I went to ODIN mode to see what my flash counter was, and there was no number. All it had was Custom counter: No. And system said modified. Is it supposed to say that?

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah your custom counter only gets tripped by flashing custom firmware via ODIN... we do not.

So it should be fine. If it ever increases you can use Triangle Away to make it go down. The System: Modified message means /system is modified (which it obviously is on a custom ROM) flash back to stock and that message should go away.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Yeah your custom counter only gets tripped by flashing custom firmware via ODIN... we do not.
> 
> So it should be fine. If it ever increases you can use Triangle Away to make it go down. The System: Modified message means /system is modified (which it obviously is on a custom ROM) flash back to stock and that message should go away.


Ok, so it only trips using ODIN, but not if what you flash is completely stock?

* Motorola Xoom *


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Ok, so it only trips using ODIN, but not if what you flash is completely stock?
> 
> * Motorola Xoom *


From what Goose said, that is correct

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------

